
Booktrope (YC W15) shuts down June 1 - ilamont
http://www.publishersweekly.com/pw/by-topic/industry-news/publisher-news/article/70132-booktrope-to-shut-down-operations.html
======
ilamont
One of the authors who was signed to Booktrope reports a significant
complication relating to reversion of rights and royalties:

[http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,236895.msg3300151.htm...](http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,236895.msg3300151.html#new)

